# équiper vous pour apple expo !



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

voici une petite check list d'équipement indispensable :

-un badge d'acces (dispo sur http://www.infosalons.com/apple2001/francais.htm)  et si vous pouvez pour le keynote (dispo a la méme adresse)
-un vétement au couleur d'apple (pas forcement indispensable mais ça fait toujour meilleur impression)
-un sac pour y mettre tous ce que vous ramaserez au salon (gadget, cd ou documentation)
-un cd-r défois que  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-des tubes en cartons (je les oublies tous les ans) pour y mettre les posters apple c'est plus pratique et en plus on peu faire le plein de poster
-de quoi manger car sur place c'est chere  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (comme dans tous les salons)
-un peu de monnais ça c'est pour le parking ou/et les transport

voila avec ça vous devrier passer une bonne apple expo


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (22 Juillet 2001)

Euh Macinside, t'as pas l'impression qu'on est le 21 juillet ???
Non ??
On est encore pendant le MaWorld Expo.....

L'AE est dans deux mois, et tu fait déjà la liste de ce qu'il faut ?

M'enfin bon...


----------



## benR (22 Juillet 2001)

Non non, il a raison !
Moi mon sac est déjà pret, et tout et tout !


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

pour obtenir certain truc faut  le faire maitenant (pass  d'entré ou vétement par exemple)


----------



## krigepouh (22 Juillet 2001)

Salut !
Chuis un peu stressé là, j'ai demandé mon badge pour la keynote du 26 mais je n'ai reçu aucune réponse, je ne me souviens plus quand est-ce que je l'avais reçu l'an dernier
C'est normal ?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'dois être stressé parce que c'est quand même dans deux mois mais vu la difficulté que j'ai eu pour rentrer l'an dernier

a+


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

c'est marqué aprés l'inscription que ça arrivent en aout


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2001)

eh macinside, tu sais où je pourrais trouver des fringues IBM (genre Big Blue) ou Windaube c'est juste histoire de montrer ma déception après la keynote  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et si après celle de paris je suis convaincu j'enléverais le t-shirt Ibm dévoilant au-dessous un sublime "Think Different" ( en partie pour ne pas me faire lincher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

tu as parlé du rendez-vous à prendre avec son banquier pour le jour suivant la visiste de l'AE dans un cas de keynote pas trop médiocre?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bon tu as oublié de dire que tout (mac)user de MacGé se doit de faire en sorte que les forums soient connus casquette, ballons, etc


----------



## macinside (22 Juillet 2001)

il y aura peu etre un stand macgeneration comme l'année derniere


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (23 Juillet 2001)

Moi je viens avec le t-shirt "Windows Killer", (en grand X bleu, une tete de mort au centre du X, et Window Killer marqué dessous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







).
Sinon tout est fin pret pour l'AE. Herbergement, trajet, matos, badge pour la Keynote commande, ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Vivement l'AE !!!!

@+

Guillaume


----------



## benR (23 Juillet 2001)

Bon, ben je vois que totu le monde est chaud bouillant !





moi j'aurai un T Shirt Apple...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(désolé)

Sérieusement, on avait parlé à une époque de la bouffe macG, et une feuille Excel avait circulé pour gérer les emplois du temps... Ca en est ou, cette histoire ?
C'était Golf qui voyait ça, non ?

C'est peut être trop tôt pour relancer le truc, mais bon, j'y pensais, donc voila, quoi...


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2001)

pour moi t-shirt moi a pomme blanche "think different" et si il pleut casquette rouge a pomme blanche "think different"


----------



## krigepouh (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*
Sérieusement, on avait parlé à une époque de la bouffe macG, et une feuille Excel avait circulé pour gérer les emplois du temps... Ca en est ou, cette histoire ?
C'était Golf qui voyait ça, non ?

C'est peut être trop tôt pour relancer le truc, mais bon, j'y pensais, donc voila, quoi...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


C'est vrai çà t'es ou Golf t'es parti en vacances ??


----------



## gribouille (23 Juillet 2001)

OUhhh la la... ben voyons...

vus comment certains vont se "déguiser" ... ça promet d'être chouette tiens  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vas être carnaval  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moi si j'y vais à l'AE... et que j'entraperçoit une bande de zazous maquillées aux couleurs de macG avec les ballons, les echarpes, les banderoles... pas pour moi...

j'ai pas envie d'être associé à une espèce de mouvement néo-hippies... j'veux pas avoir l'air ridicule...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rien qu'as l'idée d'entr'appercevoir JackSim déguisé en hôtesse d'accueil, et s'égosillant parce qu'il n'arrives pas à maitriser tous ces huluberlus-allumés qui courent partout et foutent le bordel à l'expo comme au bar macG sur les forums.... brrr

donc si j'y vais, j'me déguise "incognito-personne ne me connais-et-ne m'as vus"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà

Je demanderais à JackSim de me préter sa couverture de camouflage qu'il avais utilisé à la macworld de San-Francisco


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Slug:
*Sinon tout est fin pret pour l'AE. Herbergement, ...
Vivement l'AE !!!!

Guillaume*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour ce qui est de l'hébergement, connaissez vous des soluces à moindre frais.


----------



## touba (23 Juillet 2001)

yeah ! ça à l'air cool ce qui se prépare pour l'AE !!!
bon ben moi je viendrai en grand boubou blanc, j'aurai un bonnet marron et des sandales...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pour les soluces d'hébergement, pas de problème ! moi je vais au foyer SONACOTRA de Paris centre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ya du bon couscous et du bon thiep bou dienne...
sinon je vendrai des portefeuilles en cuir de chameau à l'entrée de l'AE, sous la banderole : "le toubar vert"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




allez rendez vous au parking à chèvres...


----------



## macinside (23 Juillet 2001)

les hotels a paris sont chère essais les hotels genre "premiere classe" en banlieu


----------



## JackSim (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*Je demanderais à JackSim de me préter sa couverture de camouflage qu'il avais utilisé à la macworld de San-Francisco    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pas question, celle brodée "AAPL" en lettres d'or, je me la garde, na.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon pour Alèm, tu ne risques pas de te faire lyncher si tu viens avec un short IBM, après tous pas mal de nos Mac (dont le mien) on un processeur signé Big Blue...

Et puis bon, si Slug met le "Windows Killer", il me reste celui du Cube, ou alors "Friends don't let friends buy a PC", ou "Mac Geek", à moins que je mette un de Macworld SF ou NY, ou alors celui de MacGeneration ou PommeAJour... bon, c'est bon, j'ai encore le choix.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[23 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*
j'ai pas envie d'être associé à une espèce de mouvement néo-hippies... *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------------
Libre à toi, mais sans nostalgie ringuarde, c'était quand même une chouette période à tous points de vue !
(En premier lieu, j'étais plus jeune  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Je sens entre les lignes que cette 
période t'est totalement inconnue !
Je me trompe ???
Peace and Love Brother


----------



## krigepouh (24 Juillet 2001)

Et puis la capitale de cette période hippie c'estSan-Fransisco !

Alors vive l'iMac "PowerFlower" !!!









  Peace. Love Steve


----------



## thebiglebowsky (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par krigepouh:
*
Alors vive l'iMac "PowerFlower" !!!
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
-------------
...Mon Flower Power DV600 te remercie de tout coeur...
Ton post lui a été tout droit à la carte-mère !
Peace and Love aussi, Brother   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[23 juillet 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Juillet 2001)

Ben moi c simple, j'ai rien préparé, si ce n'est mon badge...

le reste on verra en septembre....

AH si, ah mon avis, ce sera pas trop dure de me reconnaître, parce que d'ici septembre, je devrais avoir des Dreads


----------



## alèm (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JackSim:
*


Sinon pour Alèm, tu ne risques pas de te faire lyncher si tu viens avec un short IBM, après tous pas mal de nos Mac (dont le mien) on un processeur signé Big Blue...


[23 juillet 2001 : message édité par JackSim]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben les miens aussi Jack, tous les trois...


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*AH si, ah mon avis, ce sera pas trop dure de me reconnaître, parce que d'ici septembre, je devrais avoir des Dreads   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

envois une photo avant


----------



## alex.sc (24 Juillet 2001)

ah bon vous avez deja recu votre badge  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le miens ce serais perdu, ca pourtant un certain temps que g fait ma demande par internet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon profiter d apple expo pour se rencontrer de visu c vrai que ce serai coooooool


----------



## benR (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alex.sc:
*ah bon vous avez deja recu votre badge  *<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ben pas moi, en tout cas... Apple disait "fin août", sur son site, si je me souviens bien.


 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alex.sc:
*

sinon profiter d apple expo pour se rencontrer de visu c vrai que ce serai coooooool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ca peut s'envisager, je pense... il va falloir se mettre à organiser ça, un jour... On attend golf, en fait


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2001)

ils doivent arriver courant aout


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

envois une photo avant   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quand je les aurai oui  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







mais bon, même sans photo, c'est simple à repérer


----------



## macinside (24 Juillet 2001)

par sur avec l'effet flower power


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (24 Juillet 2001)

Euh, pt'être pas quand même.... Enfin je croit pas...


----------



## alex.sc (25 Juillet 2001)

y aurait il un dieu ???
hier je me plein de ne pas avoir recu mon badge, et ce matin je recoi une invit pour moi et ma copine


----------



## alèm (25 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*OUhhh la la... ben voyons...

vus comment certains vont se "déguiser" ... ça promet d'être chouette tiens   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça vas être carnaval   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc si j'y vais, j'me déguise "incognito-personne ne me connais-et-ne m'as vus"   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 voilà
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tant mieux, Girbouille, vu le boxon que tu fous déjà au bar, touba et moi aurions été en droit de te faire payer les heures de ménage après tes passages fracassants...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"ne m'a vu" ne serait-il pas mieux mon cher Gerbouille...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



allez, amitiés et bonne continuation cher Lyonnais et à bientôt à l'AE?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Juillet 2001)

ça y'est !
Je viens de recevoir un mail d'Apple Expo me demandant de confirmer ma participation à la keynote du 26 septembre à 10 H.
L'envoi des badges va probablement suivre incessamment...

[27 juillet 2001 : message édité par thebiglebowsky]


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2001)

Tiens une petite idée en passant... n'oubliez pas de venir à Paris avec une preuve d'achat de MacOS X, des fois que la mise à jour 10.1 puisse être obtenue sur place sur CD ... On économisera (peut-être) les frais d'envoi.


----------



## djoolz (28 Juillet 2001)

Moia aussi je veux me déguiser  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais je sais pas ou trouver des t-shirts apple. Quelqu'un peut me renseigner?

Sinon ca serait sympa de pouvoir tous se rencontrer à l'AE, mais je doute qu'un t-shirt apple soit un moyen de reconnaissance efficace à l'Apple Expo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Des suggestions???


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par djoolz:
*Moia aussi je veux me déguiser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais je sais pas ou trouver des t-shirts apple. Quelqu'un peut me renseigner?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Si je ne m'abuse c'est vraiment introuvable. Macinside disait que pendant l'AE il y en a dans les grands magasins parisiens.
Mais sinon, c'est une denrée très très rare ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2001)

Galeries Lafayette 5ème étage.... Lors des soldes d'hiver, j'y avais vu tout plein de chose (T-Shirt, Sweat Shirt, Parapluies, Sacoches...) et récemment j'y ai vu des casquettes.

Sinon c'est sur l'Expo qu'on peut en récupérer, mais il faut discuter longtemps avec les Apple-boys et/ou Apple-girls sur le stand Apple pour qu'ils acceptent d'en céder quelques uns...


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2001)

Merci, j'irai y faire un tour à l'occasion !

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
*
Sinon c'est sur l'Expo qu'on peut en récupérer, mais il faut discuter longtemps avec les Apple-boys et/ou Apple-girls sur le stand Apple pour qu'ils acceptent d'en céder quelques uns...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ouais, j'ai entendu dire ça, moi aussi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ou alors il faut connaitre quelqu'un, quoi


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par djoolz:
*Moia aussi je veux me déguiser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , mais je sais pas ou trouver des t-shirts apple. Quelqu'un peut me renseigner?

Sinon ca serait sympa de pouvoir tous se rencontrer à l'AE, mais je doute qu'un t-shirt apple soit un moyen de reconnaissance efficace à l'Apple Expo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Des suggestions???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

regarde la : http://store.yahoo.com/redlightrunner/index.html


----------



## Gwenhiver (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par remyleroy:
*Sinon c'est sur l'Expo qu'on peut en récupérer, mais il faut discuter longtemps avec les Apple-boys et/ou Apple-girls sur le stand Apple pour qu'ils acceptent d'en céder quelques uns...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Discuter longuement Ça fait combien ça, en dollars ? 250 ? Et avec un autographe de l'Apple-Boy ? Ça fait monter les enchères ?


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

au faite je vien de recevoir un mail d'apple me demendant si je veut participer au keynote avec oui et non inscrit mais pas de lien, je fais comment, je renvois un message avec marqué oui ?


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Gwenhiver:
*
Discuter longuement Ça fait combien ça, en dollars ? 250 ? Et avec un autographe de l'Apple-Boy ? Ça fait monter les enchères ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Moi, je pense que ca les vaut, largement ! Il faut bien compter ce niveau de prix pour la sueur d'un Apple Boy... 

macinside, il y a un bouton à cliquer sur le mail d'Apple...
Je suis dégouté, perso, je reçois ce mail, mais je pourrai pas aller au Keynote... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Obligé d'attendre un an encore avant de voir un spectacle de Steve... (ou alors je me fais un voyage à MWSF  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

je n'ait aucun bouton


----------



## benR (28 Juillet 2001)

Ben c'est bizarre.. tu lis ca dans quoi ?
moi dans Mail, j'ai un bouton automatique d'envoi dans le corps du message..... tu as les deux autre boutons poru choisir oui ou non ?

je sais pas trop quoi te dire, pour le coup...


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

je lit sous entourage


----------



## krigepouh (28 Juillet 2001)

Panique à bord !!
Moi aussi Macinside je suis sous Entourage et les fameux boutons n'apparaissent que lorsque l'on clique à gauche de "oui" ou de "non"
Quand bien même ensuite IE est lancé et j'ai un message d'erreur !!
Conclusion : JE NE PEUX PAS M'INSCRIRE POUR LE KEYNOTE !


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

pire chez moi, les boutons n'apparaisse qui lorque je lance entourage sous mac os X


----------



## alex.sc (28 Juillet 2001)

g mis le mail au format html sur mon iDisk : alex_sc
comme ca tout le monde peut le dld (3Ko) et l ouvrir avec son navigateur pour voir les boutons


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

pour ceux qui cherche, voila le lien : http://homepage.mac.com/alex_sc/.cv/alex_sc/Public/reponse%20pour%20keynote.html-binhex.hqx


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gribouille:
*c'est koi le Keynote ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

la tu te moque ?  mais si tu ne sait vraiement pas ce que sait (j'ai des doutes) donc le keynote est la conférence d'ouverture des salons d'apple qui est présenté par steve jobs en personne, et contrairement au autre salon apple le keynote est gratuit tout comme le salon si tu t'enregistre avant le salon, c'est a dire maintement a http://www.apple-expo.com/fr/home/ 

voici aussi la liste des exposants : http://www.apple-expo.com/fr/exhibitors/index.nclk


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

autre chose pour ceux qui veulent etre tot au keynote (j'y serait vers 8h30 pour etre devant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
pensez a prendre de quoi lire (mag,bd,...) ou de quoi écouter de la musique (baladeurs, portable avec itunes)


----------



## krigepouh (29 Juillet 2001)

Merci les gars !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






C'"est bô la solidarité entre MacUser


----------



## Jean-iMarc (29 Juillet 2001)

Il se passe quoi chez vous quand vous cliquez sur le bouton envoyer ?

Chez moi, il me semble que rien ne se passe.


----------



## gribouille (29 Juillet 2001)

c'est koi le Keynote ?


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

probléme reglé donc, au faite n'oublier pas l'appareil photo pour imortalisér ce salon


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

essais de chargé le fichier suivant : http://homepage.mac.com/alex_sc/.cv/alex_sc/Public/reponse%20pour%20keynote.html-binhex.hqx 
puis ouvre le sous t'on navigateur clique sur oui ou non, inscrit l'adresse e-mail avec laquel tu t'es enregistré et clique sur envoyer, tu devrait avoir un message qui te dit que ça bien été envoyer


----------



## krigepouh (29 Juillet 2001)

Salut !
Houlà là là là, maintenant Steve se la joue comme une rock star, il faut dormir sur place la veille pour pouvoir entrer
Je m'suis pointé à 3 heures du matin sur les Champs-Elysées pour avoir une place pour le concert de Bjork, maintenant faut que j'me rende 2/3 heures avant l'ouverture du Keynote pour espérer entrer
Houlà là là là


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

en plus il doivent attendre plus de monde cette années car ça sera premier arrivé premier servit


----------



## krigepouh (29 Juillet 2001)

A mon avis ils laisseront d'abord entrer les VIP/Journalistes etc, puis la plèbe (comme moi) ensuite


----------



## macinside (29 Juillet 2001)

non pas forcement ils ont dit que les places seront atriibuer au fur et a mesure des arrivé


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Juillet 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*essais de chargé le fichier suivant : http://homepage.mac.com/alex_sc/.cv/alex_sc/Public/reponse%20pour%20keynote.html-binhex.hqx 
puis ouvre le sous t'on navigateur clique sur oui ou non, inscrit l'adresse e-mail avec laquel tu t'es enregistré et clique sur envoyer, tu devrait avoir un message qui te dit que ça bien été envoyer*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

OK, merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2001)

J'ai pas de t-shirt apple, vous croyez qu'un t-shirt des x-men fera l'affire ?


----------



## macinside (1 Août 2001)

besoins d'unt shirt ? regarde la : http://store.yahoo.com/redlightrunner/index.html


----------



## gjouvenat (5 Août 2001)

Moi je vient aussi tot MacInside avec mon Ibook... Prend un cd de MP3 on ne sait jamais...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 . Et quelqu'un sait ou je peut trouver un joli t-shirt mac ou un anti Microchiotte sur Geneve ou alentour ??? Merci d'avance


----------



## macinside (5 Août 2001)

tu peu essayer de comander sur internet a l'adresse que je donne avant


----------



## gjouvenat (6 Août 2001)

Oups escuse MacInside j'ai po vu...


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

La carte AirPort... Il faut la prendre dans sont Ibook ????


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2001)

si tu veux acrroché une borne non protégé oui


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

C'etait juste une question comme ca defoit qu'il ait tout prevu... en fait c'etait pour savoir si je pouvait aller sur les forum et les actu de MacG de pius mon Ibook... Tu ne crois pas qu'ils ont prevu une ou plusieurs borne pour les petits gars comme moi???


----------



## macinside (8 Août 2001)

surment les bornes de la salle de presse qui ne sont pas protégé


----------



## gjouvenat (8 Août 2001)

Bon je l'achete ou je l'achete pas ??? C'est ca la question...


----------



## comgil (10 Août 2001)

J'utilise la borne Airport pour connecter un iMac et un iBook à internet depuis Novembre. Je suis très content de ce dispositif, car il élimine tout cable, et ça facilite la vie car on peut déplacer l'iMac où bon nous semble, et on peut surfer avec l'iBook tranquillement sur le canapé, face à la TV.

Ce n'est qu'après avoir utilisé Airport qu'on se rend vraiment compte du confort apporté. Mais il s'agit de confort, et uniquement de confort, car faire courir un cable pour se relier à la prise téléphonique n'est quand même pas une mission impossible, et vu le prix assez important de l'ensemble, il faut y réfléchir avant.

Il faut quand même savoir que la liaison internet est un peu plus lente qu'avec une liaison directe (je parle de connexion par modem, je n'ai pas d'ADSL ou de réseau ethernet à connecter). il y a une légère latence lorsqu'on demande une connexion à un site, et le débit peut parfois être très légèrement inférieur. Mais rien d'effrayant.
De plus, depuis que la version 1.3 du logiciel Aiport est sorti, l'utilisation est vraiment simple et facile. C'est vrai surtout sous OS9, car la version sous OSX est un intermédiaire entre la 1.2 et la 1.3 (on ne peut pas connaitre le temps total de connexion par exemple, ni le temps restant avant déconnexion). C'est une chose qui sera réglée le mois prochain.

CONCLUSION : 
Airport = confort + facilité - prix


----------



## gjouvenat (11 Août 2001)

Merci bien de ton conseil   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


Je prenderait mon appareil photo numerique... Personne ne vend de smart media ici ???


----------



## macinside (12 Août 2001)

non, moi je prend un argentique je fais mes photos le mercredi, je les portes le soir avant 19 h et le lendemain je les aient a 10 h


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2001)

ben moi j'abandonne la keynote je la regarderais du Toubar Vert cause ça me ferait bien ch d'y être et d'être déçu!


----------



## Napoléon (13 Août 2001)

Merci, c gentil...


i'm so confused for this stupid question...


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

fais gaffe dans le metro avec les mecs habillée en noir et vert, monstachu avec une casquette


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*ben moi j'abandonne la keynote je la regarderais du Toubar Vert cause ça me ferait bien ch&#8230; d'y être et d'être déçu!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

au lacheur vas....


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Et vous connaissez Ludwig von 88 ??? Si non chercher la chanson nomée fist fuck club.... Ca ilustre bien ce que dit Macinside...

PS: Macinside tu es parti tres loin si on en crois la petite rubrique "de"


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

j'ai pris mon fusil (souris) et mon chien (épagneul)


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Ou la....

Ca vas faire mal


----------



## alex.sc (13 Août 2001)

quelqu un c si les photos durant le keynote sont autorisees ?
en essayant de me rapeller ceux que g vu en streaming g l impression de ne pas avoir beaucoup de flashs sur steve...


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Heu just... Je cherche toujours un beau t-shirt pour l'AE.... Une adresse un nom un numero (3615ANNU)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Bref qqch en france ou en suisse merci.


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

j'ai un petit appareil photo, ça passe partout, au pire je prend mon camescope (au faite pendant le keynotes il y a toujour plein de flash au moment ou steve présente un nouveau produit)


----------



## Napoléon (13 Août 2001)

Hello, 


Je suis un peu étonné (et inquiet), je n'ai reçu aucun mail d'apple moi pour le keynote, je m'étais inscrit début juillet (je crois), et j'ai toujours aucune nouvelle. C'est grave docteur ???

Et une autre question, pour les chers parisiens...
Comment on fait pour aller de la gare de l'Est à la porte de versailles? Non parce que le site de la RATP c'est (un peu) de la merde....

Help pliz...


----------



## macinside (13 Août 2001)

ta pas du chercher beaucoup, il m'a fallut 3 clics pour trouvez un plan : http://www.ratp.fr/Images/Plans/Pdf/Reseaux/metro.pdf 

le plus direct c'est que tu prenne la ligne 4 du metro jusqu'a montparasse-bienvenu puis tu change avec la ligne 12 (fait gaffe la correspondance est longue)


----------



## gjouvenat (13 Août 2001)

Personne ne me repond snif


----------



## benR (13 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Personne ne me repond snif*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est sans doute que personne n'a de réponses.....
Laiss ele temps aux gens de rentrer de we, quand même


----------



## alèm (14 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

au lacheur vas....




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si je veux, de toutes façons je préfère les réunions informelles


----------



## macinside (14 Août 2001)

il y a encore pas longtemp on en trouvait au gallerie lafayette a l'espace micro


----------

